# Le SAV des Apple Store : repris et upgradé ?



## thefutureismylife (21 Novembre 2011)

Hello la communauté !

Voilà je suis actuellement à l'étranger et mon retour va me permettre de passer par l'espace Duty Free de Singapour. Je compte y acheter un iPad wifi+3G, mais voilà pour rentrer avec mon iPad en France sans avoir à le déclarer, son montant doit être inférieur à 450&#8364;.

J'avais donc penser à prendre un iPad wifi 16go. Et faire ensuite un échange à l'Apple Store de ma ville en ajoutant la différence entre un iPad wifi et wifi+3G. Est ce que cette combine peut marcher sachant que l'iPad serait bien évidement gardé sous blister, en revanche la prise d'alimentation sera différente.

Votre avis ?


----------



## subsole (21 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,
A mon avis, non.
Mais je n 'ai jamais essayé cette combine.


----------



## Gwen (21 Novembre 2011)

Cela n'a aucune chance de marcher à mon avis. Et pour savoir si c'est OK, le mieux est de poser la question à ton revendeur. Mais je ne vois pas pourquoi il ferait ça. Surtout que réemballer un produit est simple et du coup, tu pourrais bien placer une brique dans la boîte et leur redonner.


----------



## Nathalex (21 Novembre 2011)

Pour avoir fait un échange dans un Apple Store pas plus tard que la semaine dernière, je pense que ça ne marchera pas parce que j'ai dû présenter une facture de ce même Apple Store.

Par contre, à ma grande surprise, la boite de ce que je rapportais n'a jamais été ouverte. Les coordonnées de ma carte bancaire et mon adresse mail ont peut-être été considérées comme des cautions suffisantes....


----------



## Simbouesse (21 Novembre 2011)

Mouais :mouais:

J'ai également des doutes quant à la viabilité de cette combine...
Au pire, il vaut mieux tenter de passer la douane sans déclarer. Passer l'iPad dans la valise cabine comme s'il était à soi avant même le déplacement et, en cas de contrôle, essayer de dissimuler les factures.

Seul problème : si les connectiques sont différentes ça peut être grillé...

En gros : ça sent le roussis cette combine...


----------



## subsole (21 Novembre 2011)

Présenter une facture de moins de 450, évidemment à ta place je ne le ferais pas, c'est pas bien. ^^


----------



## Heatflayer (21 Novembre 2011)

Lors de mon dernier voyage (New York), un ami avec qui j'étais c'était acheté une Galaxy Tab 10.1 (qui n'existait pas encore en Europe). Elle dépassait allègrement les 450&#8364;, donc lui a choisi de conserver sa facture au chaud dans la valise et de se séparer de la boîte pour ne pas avoir à déclarer l'appareil.

Résultat ? 

...


...


À l'arrivée à Bâle, pas de douanes  (c'était juste pour l'anecdote )

-

Pour en revenir à ton cas, je doute que ça fonctionne :/


----------

